
Access Trumps Ownership - kql27
http://sqlrockstar.com/2014/01/access-trumps-ownership/
======
aggieben
The point of ownership is to have the greatest certainty of access. Lots and
lots of relevant, deal-breaking factors are totally missing from the post.

